# firefish, dragonblood, strawberry, etc



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

There appear to be several varieties of perhaps semi-albino peacocks under different names:
dragonblood, firefish, strawberry, crystal ruby, etc. They all appear to have some combination of pink and bright red or orange.

Are these names arbitrarilly applied to any of these fish, or are there strict characteristics for each name. Does anyone know how these varieties were developed?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

mbargas said:


> Are these names arbitrarilly applied to any of these fish, or are there strict characteristics for each name. Does anyone know how these varieties were developed?


They are simple trade names and don't apply to any single characteristic. The fish are hybrids of unknown lineage. Some people insist that there is a difference between a Strawberry Peacock and a Dragon's Blood Peacock. This would be as logical an argument as claiming a difference between men named Joe and men named Steve. Since these fish are unclassifiable hybrids and the names are not part of scientific nomenclature, you can pretty much call them whatever you'd like.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Some say the dragon blood and firefish are the same as well and most say not. They are examples of a few hybreds that have been accepted in the hobby.

From what I've recently learned and or observed firefish are more orange and dragons blood more red and pink and crystal/ruby crystal more red. This is just my observations and may not be the definative answer you were looking for.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know if I would say accepted, rather than common. Or maybe the right phrase is that the trade name is recognized in the hobby.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

gmaschke said:


> Some say the dragon blood and firefish are the same as well and most say not.


 In my experience, most folks say that they are the same fish. It is the lesser number of folks I've read or spoken to who've tried to claim that they are distinct bloodlines.

Goes to show how "sample size" can affect perceptions.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I mean accept by the fact that people actually seek them out and are willing to pay high prices in some cases where as most hybreds are rarely sought after and almost always frowned upon. Not accepted as a species of their own. I know I like them but we must be careful as this encourages people to hybredize fish and although I like them I'd be ok if we never seen another one pop up and be "acceptable" :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think they are still frowned upon, even by the purchasers sometimes, LOL. But the color lures them to the dark side. :lol:


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes some of them are quite gorgous. Some one is selling some ruby crytals on an auction site and if I had room I would seriously consider it they are some of the most bueatiful fish I have seen. But once I think about it they are kinda un-natural and fake but...... anyway the hybred discussion is one that will be around for many threads to come opcorn:


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

My tank is all-male so the addition of these hybrids aren't an issue for me. I'm not trying for a bio-type tank and have no intention of breeding. I bought one as a firefish and the other as a dragonblood. The dragonblood is redder than the firefish but there is a lot of similarity. Fortunately they get along pretty well although sometimes the larger firefish chase the smaller dragonblood.

I don't have a picture that shows them both clearly but you can get the idea from this one:


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

one thing's for sure you cant argue their bueaty!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Gorgeous fish Lotsofish :drooling: ! I have to admit, if I ever do a tank of peacocks and haps I'd have to add those hybrids to my tank  .


----------



## mreiserle (12 mo ago)

mbargas said:


> There appear to be several varieties of perhaps semi-albino peacocks under different names:
> dragonblood, firefish, strawberry, crystal ruby, etc. They all appear to have some combination of pink and bright red or orange.
> 
> Are these names arbitrarilly applied to any of these fish, or are there strict characteristics for each name. Does anyone know how these varieties were developed?


PetSmart


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No they weren't developed by petsmart, more than likely breeders overseas originally though they are pretty much sold by most fish stores nowadays.


----------

